# Banjo-Threeie on Wii U



## lordkermit (Oct 19, 2014)

Here is the game for Wii U. It's about time Banjo Kazooie is back on a Nintendo console. it comes out on July 4th 2015.


Banjo Threeie.




Looks damn good!.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2014)

Dude. The fuck?


----------

